# Quality braceless OptiWhite â€“ what supplier



## Amoeba (19 Oct 2009)

Following a constant improvement in the quality of my plants ;o) I have decided to treat myself and get a new tank. 

In terms of communication Aquariums Ltd and ND Aquatics and Poseidons palace are very good. 
Not quote sure about the quality of the tanks though.

I could use some advice   

www.ndaquatics.co.uk
www.aquariums.ltd.uk

www.acaquatics.co.uk
www.thegreenmachineonline.com
www.lrtm.co.uk
www.poseidons-palace.co.uk
www.bossaquariums.co.uk


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Oct 2009)

I've only used Aquariums Ltd but if i'm honest, i needn't go anywhere else, the quality is just perfect.


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2009)

I can only speak about my experience with Aquariums Ltd, as my 60l was from them, Its an Opti-white braceless to my own custom sizes, with bonded black background.

Its excellent, the quality of workmanship (silicon and glass edges etc) is great, compared to any other tank i have owned. The clarity of Optiwhite only becomes apparent when you fill it with water and plants. Then you really know what you have been missing.
If you check PFK, Dan Crawford even visited there factory.

Great tank and service!
Hard bit was waiting


----------



## amy4342 (19 Oct 2009)

IME, buying an aquarium from BossAquariums is a baaaaaaad idea!

I ordered a 30"x30"x24" deluxe float glass tank from them with cabinet and hood. It took 8 weeks to arrive, and when it did, the lid on the hood was wonky, the cabinet doors were not square with the cabinet or each other, there was black silicone everywhere and the sides of the aquarium hadn't been attached at a 90 degree angle to the base, leaving only a slither of glass in contact at the top of each side, making it unsafe to fill. If I had been there I would have sent it back immediately, but I was unfortunately on holidays. I contacted the manufacturer to ask for a replacement glass tank, but they ignored my emails and calls for two months so I involved the Trading Standards Agency, who also received the same treatment. I then took it to the small claims courts, but Boss Aquariums refused to co-operate with them aswell, and the small claims court are unable to deal with it further because that would involve sending bailifs, and the amount I paid for the tank means bailiffs are unable to collect. So I'm stuck with a defective monstrosity! I've actually just ordered a replacement glass tank (from aquariums ltd), so I'll have to take this one down the skip, and I'll have to re-hang the cabinet doors and ignore the wonky hood as best I can  .


----------



## Amoeba (22 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the info!
Just working on  drawing showing where all the holes are going to be and will be placing my order soon   
amy4342 you should blow the story wide open   That is just unbelievable.

Has anybody used nd aquatics btw?


----------

